# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  How long does it take to get a visa to visit South Africa?

## Dave A

Not something I'll be able to answer as it's unlikely I'll ever need one, but I couldn't help wondering how long it takes to get a visa to visit South Africa?

Seems the Dalai Lama had to cancel his trip here due to a slow response  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Justloadit

It was the only way that the government could save face against all concerned.

----------


## Dave A

Even the failure to respond is a statement. Either it's an "application declined, but we're  trying not to give anyone any more ammo than they're getting out of this already"

or

"We're so screwed up right now no-one is prepared to take responsibility for a decision."

Neither are particularly flattering.

----------


## daveob

Maybe we need to start an online signature list ...

We, the people of South Africa, apologise on behalf of our government. We are embarrassed by the way you have been treated.

----------


## wynn

If Tony Blair or Fidel Castro wanted to visit us how long would it take for their visa to be processed?
After all the Dalai Lama was the bona fide leader of a country that was invaded by the Chinese.
How come we give sanctuary to ex leaders from Haiti or certain Indian Ocean Islands? and not grant the same priveledge to ex leaders of mountain kingdoms in Asia.
As Gareth Cliff said "Admit it when you are someones bitch!"

This will go down in history the same as the treatment of Ghandi by the railway conductor has, an embarrasment to the people of South Africa.

----------


## Dave A

Well, it looks like some serious effort is going into "saving face" right now.




> "It is very unfortunate that, before even hearing government's side, [Tutu] decided to attack the government and the ANC," said party spokesperson Jackson Mthembu.


Great! Let's hear the government's side of this, then.




> South Africa has repeatedly denied any influence by China over the visa, and said the Dalai Lama was late handing in his application.
> 
> "We are not bullied, we are not pressured, we are not influenced by anybody in making decisions," International Relations and Cooperation spokesperson Clayson Monyela said.


I've seen different reports on when the visa application was made, varying from June to August. But even if it was at the end of August, why no visa or evidence of a decision by the beginning of October?

Nope - the "not enough time" excuse isn't going to cut it.




> Deputy President Kgalema Motlanthe tried to tamp down the dispute, telling the Star newspaper that South Africa was ready to grant the Dalai Lama a visa when the exiled Tibetan spiritual leader decided to cancel the trip.
> 
> "Of course, he has been here before, I don't see why it should be an issue at all," Motlanthe said.


Seems a lot of us are agreed on that point. So what was the problem then?

And please don't insult our intelligence by trying to insinuate that the visa was about to be granted. 

 :Beta1:  Maybe the plan was to issue the visa only *after* the plane had taken off and it was too late for the Dalai Lama to make the trip?

----------


## murdock

which brings me to a question...why are we in south africa treated so badly by goverment or municipalities etc as customers...

i sat in a que yesterday to collect some documents and while waited noted how badly customers are treated at the counters...spoken to in manner which was taken back and decided to video from my cellphone...but unfortunetly the security person pushed in the que for me and collected all th forms i required...so i only had a short visit...maybe people need to start doing this more often and post the shocking reality on yotube...it is a clear indication that having people in front positions like management doesnt do your image any good.

the ques are a joke...if everyday you have 100 people sitting in a que surely management must realise...maybe we need more counters opened...i suppose i can dream.

----------


## daveob

home affairs, by any chance ?  you must live close to me.

----------


## Blurock

> Maybe the plan was to issue the visa only *after* the plane had taken off and it was too late for the Dalai Lama to make the trip?


Agreed. BBB (Bull$!t baffles brains) The ANC are masters at twisting the facts. The Dalai Lama is not an unknown from an unknown country. Even if his application was late (which I think not) they could have just given him an invitation to visit. Problem solved. :Whistling: 

.....or are they too afraid of what their Chinese masters might say?   :Shutup2:

----------


## wynn

> the ques are a joke...if everyday you have 100 people sitting in a que surely management must realise...maybe we need more counters opened...i suppose i can dream.


Of course 'Management' have to actually be at work and looking to see how service can be improved instead of driving around in expensive cars having lunch and drinks with prospective 'Tenderpreneurs'   :No:  :Rant1:

----------


## Just Gone

I believe he only handed in all his documents on the 20th September !  He was not refused a visa - it was just not ready due to the delay - whether this is true or not, he is like everyone else and should follow the correct procedures and do it in time.  I'm sure people are going to disagree with me on this one, but if we just dished out visa's to supoosed vip's then people would have a problem with that as well.  I just have a problem with Tutu going ape at the government the way he has.

----------


## Dave A

The date of application is certainly relevant. It would be helpful if what that date might have been was cleared up - I've certainly read a few conflicting reports on this.

----------


## Dave A

From this story where our Deputy President pretty much demonstrates that his talk of an imminent visa was merely fudging




> The visa application was made in August. After a five-week wait for a response, the Dalai Lama announced from India on Tuesday he would cancel his trip

----------


## murdock

and there is an email going around...why didnt he just fly to zim walk across the border...like the other 10 million zims...then he wouldnt need a visa

----------


## Blurock

> and there is an email going around...why didnt he just fly to zim walk across the border...like the other 10 million zims...then he wouldnt need a visa


... he has the wrong dress code  :Alien:

----------

